# wincc 7.0 db variablen von sps holen



## emilio20 (22 September 2010)

Hallo Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen ich habe mit wincc flexible schon Projekte erstellt . Da muss man einfach die verbindung einstellen und dann kann ich mir die Variablen von dem Step 7 Projekt die in den DB s sind holen.

Wie get das bei Wincc 7.0 mein Sps Programm ist erstellt. Wie kann ich mir jetzt die Variablen in wincc 7. holen? Verbindungen habe ich eingstellt

Wenn ich die einzelnen Variablen in Wincc 7.0 eingeben funktioniert es. Aber kann man die sich auch aus dem Step 7 Projekt holen wie bei wincc flexible? 

Es ist ja sonst sehr aufwändig jede einzelne Varibale mir adresse anzugeben.


----------



## virtualdirk (23 September 2010)

Hallo,

Du kannst die Variablen auch über das Configuration Tool für Excel anlegen, was ber ebenfalls bedeutet das Du sie mehr oder weniger per Hand eintippen musst.

Die "schönere" Möglichkeit ist das WinCC Projekt im Simatic Manager zu integrieren.
Dazu musst Du bei der WinCC Installation schon mal die Option AS/OS Engineering mitinstallieren. Dann kannst du im Simatic Manager eine HMI-Station hinzufügen und das WinCC Projekt importieren.
Jetzt kannst du im Symbol Editor unter Ansicht->Spalten Ü,B,M,K,BK aktivieren und festlegen welche Variablen in WinCC genutzt werden sollen. Danach noch nach WinCC exportieren und es sollte funktionieren.
Hab das leider länger nicht mehr gemacht deswegen am besten mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.

Hoffe das hilft Dir.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## emilio20 (24 September 2010)

hat funktioniert aber nur mit eingänen und merkern. Was ist mit den DB s?
Ich habe es mit importieren gemacht wie du beschreiben hast.

wie kann ich in wincc mit einen butten einen Ausgang oder Merker setzten?

In flexible ist das ganz einfach da muss ich nur sagen bit setzen. Wie soll das in wincc gehen?


----------



## emilio20 (24 September 2010)

Hallo die variablen habe ich jetzt in wincc

Jetz habe ich aber noch ein problem. Ich möchte haben wenn ich einen button drücke, soll der M1.0 auf 1 und beim loslassen auf 0 . Dafür habe ich mir ja die variable M1.0 importiert. Jetz habe ich aber festgestellt das ich mit Dynamic Wizard nur 8 bit Variablen setzen und rücksetzen kann. 

Wie macht ihr das dann? Muss mann sich dafür extra in wincc eine das MB1 erstellen und dann zu sagen bit 0 setzen? Oder gibt es da eine andere lösung? Dann hatte ich die Variable M1.0 ja garnicht importieren müssen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2010)

Also den Wizard benutze ich eigentlich nie.
Geht aber auch ohne Wizard:
- in das Bild einen Button einfügen (aus Menübaum "Windows Objekte")
- nach dem Einfügen mit rechter Maustaste auf den Button klicken -> Eigenschaften -> Ereignisse
- dort im Menü: Button -> Maus: Ausführung bei links drücken -> mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Pfeil bei "Aktion" klicken -> Direktverbindung einfügen
- dort im Auswahlfenster Quelle -> Konstante anwählen und eine 1 eintragen.
- im rechten Fenster bei Ziel -> Variable anwählen, und dann deine Variable auswählen

Das gleiche machst du dann bei der Aktion "links loslassen", nur dass du dann als Konstante eine 0 anstatt einer 1 einträgst.

Generell halte ich diese Vorgehensweise - also Setzen bei drücken, Rücksetzen bei loslassen - nicht für besonders gut. Ich würde die Variable vom WinCC aus nur setzen, und vom SPS-Programm die Variable nach Abarbeitung des Befehls zurücksetzen.
Denn wenn zufälligerweise gerade beim Loslassen der Taste die Verbindung zur SPS abbricht, wird das Bit nicht zurückgesetzt. Und Schreibbefehle werden in WinCC nicht gepuffert.


----------



## emilio20 (24 September 2010)

Hallo Danke erst mal für die Antwort

Jetz muss ich nur noch herausbekommen wie ich mein bestehenden Projekt auf meinen All in one PC bekomme?.

Gibt es da so was wie bei Wincc flexible da kann man das Projet per Transver und ip auf einen anderen Pc Transverieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Jetz muss ich nur noch herausbekommen wie ich mein bestehenden Projekt auf meinen All in one PC bekomme?.


Projekt sichern und auf dem anderen Rechner wieder einrichten.



emilio20 schrieb:


> Gibt es da so was wie bei Wincc flexible da kann man das Projet per Transver und ip auf einen anderen Pc Transverieren.



Nein.


----------



## virtualdirk (25 September 2010)

> Jetz muss ich nur noch herausbekommen wie ich mein bestehenden Projekt auf meinen All in one PC bekomme?.


 
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit Dein PG als Engineering Station einzurichten und die Übertragung von dort auf alle PC´s zu steuern. Ist allerdings etwas kniffelig, wenn Du magst kann ich Dir aber mal ein PDF schicken wo die vorgehensweise zum einrichten einer ES beschrieben ist.



> hat funktioniert aber nur mit eingänen und merkern. Was ist mit den DB s?
> Ich habe es mit importieren gemacht wie du beschreiben hast.


 
Das mit den DB´s muss ich nächste Woche selbst noch mal probieren weiß nicht mehhr so genau wie das war.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Ralle (25 September 2010)

virtualdirk schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit Dein PG als Engineering Station einzurichten und die Übertragung von dort auf alle PC´s zu steuern. Ist allerdings etwas kniffelig, wenn Du magst kann ich Dir aber mal ein PDF schicken wo die vorgehensweise zum einrichten einer ES beschrieben ist.
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Noch schöner wäre es, wenn du die PDF hier anhängst, dann haben alle was davon. So das natürlich erlaubt ist!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 September 2010)

virtualdirk schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit Dein PG als Engineering Station einzurichten und die Übertragung von dort auf alle PC´s zu steuern. Ist allerdings etwas kniffelig, wenn Du magst kann ich Dir aber mal ein PDF schicken wo die vorgehensweise zum einrichten einer ES beschrieben ist.


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe immer gedacht, das geht nur wenn ich WinCC in das Step 7 Projekt integriert habe. Bei mir laufen Step 7 und WinCC aber immer auf verschiedenen Rechnern (VMs), ich habe eben Projekte mit verschiedenen WinCC Versionen.
Bei Änderungen in Bildern kann man ja einfach die geänderten Bilder rüberkopieren, bei Variablen / Alarmen muss man sich immer über Export und Import behelfen, zumindest wenn man das WinCC nicht herunterfahren will.


----------



## virtualdirk (25 September 2010)

> Ich habe immer gedacht, das geht nur wenn ich WinCC in das Step 7 Projekt integriert habe


 
Ja das ist auch so entweder im S7 Projekt oder im NCM PC Manager. Also in dem PDF was ich da mal für erstellt habe ist es für den NCM erklärt aber das macht nix weil es im S7 Projekt genau so geht.
Aber im Endeffekt muss nur die Enginieering Station diesen Ausbau haben, also WinCC in der geforderten Version sowie S7-Manager oder NCM-Manager (welcher ja mit WinCC installiert wird wenn kein Step 7 auf dem Arbeitsplatz drauf ist), die einzelnen Server bzw. Clients brauchen nur eine WinCC Installation.
In der Praxis hab ich das bei mir auch in verschiedenen VM´s installiert und die Daten übertrage ich dann über die VM-Netzwerkbrücke auf die PC´s.
Aber leider muss beim Übertragen von Variablen und Alarmen auf die PC´s die Runtime immer noch gestoppt werden, der Vorteil ist aber das die ES dies von sich aus macht man also nicht erst zum Server 1 rennen muss dann zum nächhsten und so weiter.

Wie gesagt ich habe das PDF auf der Arbeit also kann ich es frühstens nächste Woche mal hier ranhängen. Muss dann auch mal schauen wie das überhaupt geht hab ich noch nie gemacht 

Gruß Dirk


----------

